# Burnett, Boston



## T D (Jun 6, 2013)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 6, 2013)

Trying to get a pic here from my phone.  Gotta run back to work.  Clear bottle, weak embossing BURNETT and then under it BOSTON.  Nice flared lip, fairly odd shaped (?) med.  Any info would be helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 6, 2013)

Burnett made a bunch of different bottles over many years. I can think at least 6 or 7 different ones.
 They made perfumes, medicines, extracts, hair products, etc etc...
 Odd shaped sound interesting.


----------



## T D (Jun 6, 2013)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry, best I can do, about 5 or 6 inches tall, nice swirls.  From his smart phone to my dumb phone to my email to here.  Odd shape is odd to me or at least around these parts...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 6, 2013)

looks like a fairly early one. What's the bottom look like?
 There is one similar to that embossed BURNETT APOTHECARY 33 TREMONT ROW BOSTON, oval, flint


----------



## T D (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks, Gunth.  The bottle is round, the bottom is concave and fairly rough if I remember.  No pontil.  What do you mean by oval and flint?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 6, 2013)

it looks kind of oval in your photo but probably just a photo illusion.
 Some of the early Burnett bottles are clear flint glass and some are clear manganese bleached glass (will turn amethyst from UVB light)
 I don't think I have that one listed but Burnett was a pretty prolific manufacturer so a lot of different bottles exist.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jun 6, 2013)

Neat Burnetts from what I can tell.  It's not rare but I have acquired a fondness for all the different Burnett bottles.  If you could get a bigger picture at your convenience that would be great.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 6, 2013)

I always like the early Burnetts but I hate Burnett for putting out that stupid Cocoaine product.
 I get tired of people calling it Cocaine.


----------



## T D (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks guys.  I will have to visit him again and get several pics with my camera.


----------



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 9, 2013)

I hear ya Gunther...IT WAS A COSMETIC BOTTLE! LOL . I dug one like the one posted a few years ago. It's an early one. Should be an early hinge mold base.


----------

